# Speakers Crackle - Anyone Know Why



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

During our maiden voyage, we were testing the built in stereo and dvd player. The speakers could not handle the loud noises during dvd's like AVP, A League of Extrordinary Gentlemen, and DareDevil. Everytime something blew up or had loud noises the speakers crackle (like they are blown). I am the second owner so I don't have a warranty even though it is only a 2007.

Also when I switch the speakers to A or B, they never completely shut off the other one. example, watching movie in living room and don't want to hear in bedroom. So theoretically if I switch to only A, I shouldn't hear in bedroom. It does reduce the volume but does not completely shut off.

Has anyone replaced these factory speakers?


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

I am looking into replacing the stock speakers as well, what I have found so far is that you will have to use the speakers covers that come with your new speakers, not the white ones in the trailer now. The stock speakers are also wires with very thin wires, not sure if it would be easy to replace with a higher quality wire or not though.

Almost anything is better then what came in the trailer.


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

Very possible that the speakers are wires in series. Meaning the the two wires to "left" speaker are daisy chained to the "right" speaker and into the other area as well.

This could explain the A/B problem as well.

Pain in the butt to rewire, but others have had to do it. My 04 28BHS was wired in series, but I never got around to fixing it.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

The crackle you are hearing is likely the speakers being over-driven as they are fed lower frequencies, and are not capable of reproducing that sound, or at the volume level you are listening. The speakers in our units are no more than $1.25 paper cone garbage. Get yourself a decent set of similar sized auto speakers and enjoy the improvement.

That said, you may also want to check all your audio connections. A loose speaker wire may be aggravated by the low frequency causing it to crackle too. But my bet is on the lousy speakers.

On my 2004 28BHS with the white under counter radio the speakers were wired in the lamest possible fashion. The speakers in the roof of the camper were wired in series and assigned to "A", then the two speakers built into the radio itself were assigned to "B". So the fader went back and forth from the roof to the radio. That is what they considered "stereo".

Your unit has a different head unit, but unfortunately the same "heads" have wired your speakers. Expect the unexpected or even illogical.

Jim


----------



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

California Jim said:


> The crackle you are hearing is likely the speakers being over-driven as they are fed lower frequencies, and are not capable of reproducing that sound, or at the volume level you are listening. The speakers in our units are no more than $1.25 paper cone garbage. Get yourself a decent set of similar sized auto speakers and enjoy the improvement.
> 
> That said, you may also want to check all your audio connections. A loose speaker wire may be aggravated by the low frequency causing it to crackle too. But my bet is on the lousy speakers.
> 
> ...


X2. I upgraded to some MB Quarts that I found a good deal on. They sound great even with the crappy stock head unit. They were easy to put in, and look great with the black grills that they came with.


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

If you have outside speakers you will also have to deal with fade/balance to figure out which way to go to get the outside speakers off.
The neighbors didn't like my music at 10pm. I was wondering why I was getting looks as I cranked it up because I could barely hear the music as I only had the outside speakers on. Oops.


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

5th Time Around said:


> During our maiden voyage, we were testing the built in stereo and dvd player. The speakers could not handle the loud noises during dvd's like AVP, A League of Extrordinary Gentlemen, and DareDevil. Everytime something blew up or had loud noises the speakers crackle (like they are blown). I am the second owner so I don't have a warranty even though it is only a 2007.
> 
> Also when I switch the speakers to A or B, they never completely shut off the other one. example, watching movie in living room and don't want to hear in bedroom. So theoretically if I switch to only A, I shouldn't hear in bedroom. It does reduce the volume but does not completely shut off.
> 
> Has anyone replaced these factory speakers?


The OEM speakers are junk, any replacement you get from WalMart should be a better speaker.


----------

